# Pixeldaten in Vektor umwandeln



## J P (4. April 2006)

Hey gibts eine Programm (so ähnlich wie Adobe steamship), das pixel daten in vektor umwandelt kostenlos zum runterladen?

Wär cool wenn ihr das was wüsstet


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. April 2006)

http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=50&id=2626


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. April 2006)

@alexandergross: Du darfst gerne auch Tutorials-Links weitergeben, dieses Thema wurde nämlich schon - öhm .. mindestens - 5 mal behandelt und die Links zu den Programmen gepostet. Direkt auf die Programm-Homepage - ohne Werbung für wintotal zu machen! 
Ich würde vorschlagen: Um die Suche zu erleichtern und Schlagworte zur Verfügung zu stellen wäre ein Name zum Programm und die Webseite dazu im Posting ideal.

@J P: Bitte verwende die Forensuche. Für die meisten Fragen gibt es nämlich bereits mindestens eine gute Antwort. Zumindest, wenn die Frage nicht zu exotisch war und jemand vor Dir das gleiche Problem hatte (was bei 96% der Fragen sehr warscheinlich ist).

Tipp: Suche in der Forensuche nach »Pixel Vektor«.
Wenn für Deine Frage noch keine passende Antwort im Forum existiert wird sich niemand beschweren, das Du diese Frage stellst


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. April 2006)

Geht schon klar. Ich hatte nur wenig Zeit und wollte schnell helfen. Ich habe aber auch schon etwas ausführlicher zu einem ähnlichen Problem genau dieses Programm empfohlen. Seinerzeit habe ich aber glaube ich auch auf Wintotal verwiesen weil das eine der ersten Seiten auf dem Suchergebnisfenster von google war. Ich werde in Zukunft besser recherchieren bevor ich wieder etwas poste 

Alex


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. April 2006)

Neee, so fies war das gar nicht gemeint


----------

